# Problèmes avec ports usb sur Imac G4



## samidroopy (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

Nouveau sur ce forum je viens solliciter votre aide :

 J'ai acheté en occasion un imac G4 ( mon premier mac je n'y connais rien...), le vendeur m'avait dit qu'il avait juste un problème : c'était que les ports usb déconnaient lorsque l'on branchait un disque externe....

 Hors c'est l'ensemble des ports usb qui déconnent... je ne reverrai pas le vendeur.... donc je dois essayer de réparer... lorsque je branche la souris ou le clavier (que j'ai acheté à part et bien plus tard...) ceux-ci ne sont pas reconnus. L'imac fonctionne il s'allume mais impossible de bouger la souris et je peux taper sur toutes les touches du claier rien ne se passe... De plus je ne possède pas le cd d'installation...

 Ma question : Que faire pour remédier à ce problème, faut-il que je change un composant sur l'imac? Ou autre chose?

 Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses


Déjà, faudrait commencer par poser la question au bon endroit, un iMac, fut-il G4, n'est pas un périphérique, c'est un ordinateur. On déménage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2010)

Il faudrait réinitialiser la P.M.U. pour commencer, mais comment faire ça sur cette machine sans clavier et sans ouvrir le boîtier ? Ah ! Comme ça :





Dans certains cas ça suffit (*mais fais attention de ne bien appuyer qu'une seule fois sur le bouton*). Si c'est une surcharge de demande d'alimentation qui a provoqué le blocage de l'USB, ça devrait marcher, sinon, c'est matériel, et tu n'as plus qu'à tenter de te faire rembourser par le vendeur, l'iMac est foutu (faut changer la carte mère pour réparer).

Par contre, à moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'un iMac G4 "USB2" (le dernier modèle d'iMac G4 sorti), vouloir brancher un disque externe dessus est illusoire, parce qu'un disque dur en USB1 &#8230;


----------

